# Benelli M2



## vowell462 (Dec 13, 2009)

Since my gun was stolen, it gives me an opportunity to get a new one. Anyone have an M2? Just wondering the pros and cons. Dicks has them on sale at $799. Never seen a price that low. I would like an automatic but dont want a gas gun. Just had bad luck with them in the past. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 13, 2009)

Benelli M-2 is a great shotgun.  It's not a gas operated Semi- it is "inertia" operated. (springs)...

$799.00 new is the cheapest price I have ever seen.........I would buy a couple..

I own a M-1 and a  M-2. Excellent guns.


----------



## opdog (Dec 13, 2009)

I had one and it was junk.I had a ton of problems out of it and they kept saying it needed cleaning after 50 rounds. Benelli refunded me my money and I bought an Extrema 2. I must of had a lemon???


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I think you had a lemon.  I ran hundreds of rounds through mine without cleaning to see how long it would go.  I cleaned around 850 before a hunt out of state.  This was sporting clays all summer and fall.  

Pros: lightweight, quick handling and slim lines.  Lighter and faster than my Extrema II.  Cons: no 3.5", and slightly more felt recpil than gas guns.

M-1s and 2s are also very easy to work on for the most part and super simple to field strip and clean.  I can tell a small difference in recoil between the M1 and M2 and for $799 you should jump on one unless you HAVE to shoot 3/5"s.


----------



## BrandenR (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the SBE II and love it, but it sounds like you are looking for a little cheaper.  Before my SBE, I had a Franchi 712.  It's made by benelli and it always operated flawlessly.  If you have to have a 3.5 inch in that price range, I would look at the Franchi 912.  I believe Bass Pro had them on sale for somewhere around that price.  Maybe a little lower.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 13, 2009)

Nitro said:


> $799.00 new is the cheapest price I have ever seen.........I would buy a couple..
> 
> I own a M-1 and a  M-2. Excellent guns.



799.00 is for the new model with no comfortec. I believe they call it the American


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 14, 2009)

Franchi's are made by Franchi not Benelli.

            BOB


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 14, 2009)

beretta owns em all


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 14, 2009)

Just because I shoot 3 1/2 during Turkey season I went with the SBII..Just something to think about. But then again you don't have to shoot 3 1/2 at Turkey's I just choose to. I would like the option to shoot them if I wanted to, but that's just me. I don't think you could go wrong with any Benelli gun myself.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 14, 2009)

BUY IT!!!! That's a great gun and a great price! I have a M-1 I have had for 9 years and have never had an issue! You won't go wrong with it.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Fellas. Im gonna go look at them again. For that price, I dont think I can go wrong. I dont have to have a 3.5 inch gun. Ive had one and it doesnt make to much difference to me. Im gonna miss alot whether its a 3 or 3.5. I just dont want anything gas. I had a Beretta 390 which froze up and jammed on me all the time. Thats why Ive been shooting an 870. It functions no matter what. I may get one of the m2's, or I may save some more butter and egg money and get the SBE.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 14, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Franchi's are made by Franchi not Benelli.
> 
> BOB



When's the last time you handled one?My I-12 says Benelli on it as much as it does Franchi.The m2 Academy has is the American series like the other guy said,it has no comfort tech and camo just on the buttstock and forearm,Looks good though.The Franchi 912 is $649 over here a t Basspro.A guy on Alducks.com has an m2 like new w/comfort tech for $900.he's looking to trade for a Beretta 391 or Extrema.


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 14, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Franchi's are made by Franchi not Benelli.
> 
> BOB



benelli bought out franchi


----------



## BrandenR (Dec 14, 2009)

Bob, you are mistaken.  Franchi's say made by Benelli all over them.  It's been that way for years.


----------



## BPR (Dec 14, 2009)

Franchis are owned by Benelli, just like Stoegers.  There is however a big difference between Franchis and Stoegers.


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 14, 2009)

BPR said:


> Franchis are owned by Benelli, just like Stoegers.  There is however a big difference between Franchis and Stoegers.



they are both junk


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 14, 2009)

The M2 is a fine gun.  That new Franchi looks good, too.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 14, 2009)

The M2 is awesome.  I have shot Clays, Woodcock, Grouse, and Ducks with mine, and probably will bust a couple turkeys this spring just to add to the tally.  I paid $900 at Timberghost this spring for it when they were $1200 everywhere I went.  I have the walnut stock and 26" barrell.  It has excelled in every place I have used it.  Its on probably 300-400 rounds with no action cleaning.  Gonna see what it can take.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only negative is that mine will not always cycle ultra light trap loads.  I have heard  that some will, and maybe mine will after it is good and broken in.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 14, 2009)

*junk?*



stuckonquack said:


> they are both junk



Why do you call them junk?I own a m2000 and I-12 and neither are junk.As a matter of fact I've owned three m2000 that were built in the last couple years and have never had 1 problem out of them.I give 2 to my father and brother and they are still going strong.My I-12,besides being a 3" only is every bit as good as my SBE in finish,quality and performance.


----------



## BPR (Dec 15, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> they are both junk



well with facts like that, who could argue.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 15, 2009)

I just called Benelli to confirm my reply to this post. 

 The people who own Beretta Arms Co., own Benelli, Stoeger, Franchi & Uberti. Benellis, Franchis & Ubertis are made in Italy, in seperate factorys & are 'imported' by Benelli. Stoegors are made in Turkey & Brazil & imported by Benelli.

Any questions?


            BOB


----------



## BPR (Dec 15, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> I just called Benelli to confirm my reply to this post.
> 
> The people who own Beretta Arms Co., own Benelli, Stoeger, Franchi & Uberti. Benellis, Franchis & Ubertis are made in Italy, in seperate factorys & are 'imported' by Benelli. Stoegors are made in Turkey & Brazil & imported by Benelli.
> 
> ...



Nope looks right to me.  They also own Sako, Tikka, and Burris. Beretta puchased Franchi in the late 80's.  Stoeger became part of the group in 2000 when Beretta purchased Sako.  Stoeger was owned by Sako and came with the deal.  

But your points about where they are made is spot on.  And just because a Stoeger looks like a Benelli doesn't mean it is the same gun.  Take the barrell off of a Stoeger and try to put it on a Benelli.  It doesn't fit.  The choke tubes may be the same, but the guns are not.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 15, 2009)

Go to benelliusa.com, go to the forum, you can find the good, bad & ugly about Franchi, Stoeger & Benellis.

                              BOB


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 15, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Franchi's are made by Franchi not Benelli.
> 
> BOB



you said franchi makes franchi so not the case


----------



## DONNY31904 (Dec 15, 2009)

M2 is a great gun, had mine about 5 years never a minutes trouble....but they are like any other you do have to clean them once every couple of years..besides who spends that kinda money on a gun and doesn't clean it...


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of like GMC and Chevy.  Anyway, Benelli is an awesome gun.  Anyone who says different is an idiot.  SBEII, M1, M2, Nova, Vinci, whatever.  Great guns and 799 is a good price.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 15, 2009)

Look dude Franchi is a company that is OWNED by Beretta Holdings Inc.. They make their own guns. Imported through Benelli. Which is owned by,you guessed it, Beretta Holdings Inc. And yes, they make their own guns. All these companies are just under the umbrella of the parent company . As for your little junk comment, Franchies are one of the most underrated guns out there. Belittled by people who have never owned one. Oh yea, Bob you are 100% correct.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 15, 2009)

what dicks had them for 799? i went to the local one last night and it was 949?


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 15, 2009)

buy it. get camo if they have it. only thing bad about the black benellis is the barrell will rust in front of your eyes sitting in the blind. It wipes off easy. I have had an M1 for many years, never had a problem, just wished i spent the extra $50 at the time for camo.


----------



## Savage7mm (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to know also what dicks has or had them for $799. I called the Kennesaw store and thiers were on sale for $899.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 16, 2009)

The Dicks Diamond firearms are contract guns made for them . The 912 BPS has on sale is a limited run that is around 200+ dollars cheaper than they really would go for.The Franchi web sight doesn't show either gun as a cataloged item. They are very good guns which you would not be disappointed if you bought one.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 17, 2009)

It was the Dicks in Opelika/Auburn Al. I went to the one in Columbus and it was $949. Neither of the ones had the comfort tech deal, but the same gun. I have no idea why they are cheaper over there. Doesnt make sense.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just at Dick's in Cumming tonight and they had the M2 for 899 plus another $100 off...so$799.  What a deal.  I would buy one in a heart beat if I didn't have one already.  It is not the Comfortech stock, but for $400 less I think it is a dang good deal.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 18, 2009)

Comfortech is merely a gimmick ..... I have a M-2 and it kicks just like an M-1...not unbearable by any means...

Wish they had some LH M-2s for that price..


----------



## Savage7mm (Dec 19, 2009)

The $100 off coupon only applies to regular priced guns and the M2 is on sale for $899. I tried to get one in kennesaw the other day.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 19, 2009)

The guy actually rang it up for me, and it came up as 799.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 20, 2009)

i still think i might hold off for the new beretta..... that thing is bad! i do like the benellis but i have to go through the trouble of adding drop and cast spacers to them.... when i point one i look directly over the rib... i dont on the beretta and i just like the feel better.... chevy ford dodge debate.... m2 is a good gun tough.. i like the black and camo that academy has


----------

